# Shoots just a little to the right



## JustRick (Sep 14, 2008)

Hey. I'm a newbie to pistol shooting and have a question. My wife and I decided to get a pistol, and after trying 12 or 15 different guns, we decided on an FN FNP-9. We've put about 300 rounds through it this week and it works well. We are all (including my 16-year-old son) happy with the way it shoots. Except for one teeny, tiny problem that I'm having.

Frankly, my wife and son don't shoot well enough to hit the target in the same place every time. I'm slightly better -- my shots are almost always in the same vertical axis, but drift a little up and down. With other pistols, I'm frequently just above the bulls-eye. I'm not worried about this since I'm a newbie and will only get better with practice and instruction. The FNP and I shoot a nice tight group (more like a line of holes a couple of inches high) but regularly up and to the right of the bulls-eye. If the bulls-eye moved up and to the right I would be a really good shooter at 7 yards. 

Are the sights off, or do I just need to work on my aim? I didn't have the off-to-the-right problem with two XDs, three Glocks, a S&W M&P, or a Springfield EMP, but I really don't know if it's me or the gun. Are the sights user-adjustable? The owner's manual is silent on the subject.

It's a lot of fun so far. We need some good weather so we can go try out the Remington Wingmaster we bought two weeks again...


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Without seeing you shoot it's hard to answer that. Have you tried shooting on a bench or something that you can steady the gun and you to see where it's shooting? It's not often the sights on a fixed sight pistol are off. 

Your off target most likely was not the gun but was the shooter.A left of center issue for a right handed shooter usually means you have too little finger on the trigger and are pushing the gun a little. If your left handed (like me) then it be too much finger causing a pull. Of course the right of center is just the opposite. A small flinch in any direction will look more pronounced the longer the distance you are from your target.

You can move the rear sight but you have to be careful not to ding up the sight when you're doing it.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

If you shoot 7 other guns dead on, and this one a bit to the right... I'd suspect the sights.

I agree with the bench rest suggestion. Bench the gun at 7yds and see where it hits with the "human out of the loop".

If they are off, most gunsmiths will push them for $10-20. Don't do your own.

Jeff


----------



## JustRick (Sep 14, 2008)

Doh! Bench testing is a great suggestion. I'll give it a try this week. Thanks.


----------

